
Permian-Triassic Mayhem: Earth's Largest Mass Extinction - crdrost
https://youtu.be/VnUq33HCLzU
======
bediger4000
This is an amazing talk, most of the Royal Tyrell lecture series talks are
good, but this one stands out.

I'm not sure how much confirmation the theory this geologist expounds has, but
it seems like a large volcanic episode burned up enormous coal deposits,
running up the CO2 content of the atmosphere, causing rapid climate change.
The coal and the vulcanism unleashed really large quantities of mercury, which
is pretty toxic. Absolutely fascinating.

